# مضخة الديزل الموزعة ذات العضو الدوار



## عاطف مخلوف (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*مضخة الديزل الموزعة ذات العضو الدوار**( D.P.A)*

*Distributor Fuel –injection pump *

*تتميز هذه المضخة :*
*1 – ببساطة التصميم *
*2 صغر الحجم *
*3 - خفة الوزن *
*4 – سهولة التركيب *
*5 – وهي مناسبة لمحركات الديزل الصغيرة (**(10-40 hp per cylinder ** ذات السرعات العالية نسبيا*

*دورة الوقود ( تبريد- تزييت- امداد) :*









*1 – تسحب مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية (**B**)الوقود من خزان الوقود عبر مصيدة الماء .*
*2 – يمر الوقود عبر عنصر الترشيح (الفلتر) الي قمة مضخة الحقن عند ضغط يصل الي حوالي (**0.42 kg/cm² **) .*
*3 – عند دخول الوقود الي مضخة الحقن يرتفع ضغط الوقود الي (**2.5 kg/cm² **) تقريبا عن طريق مضخة النقل .*
*- يضمن هذا الضغط دوران الوقود داخل مضخة الحقن لتزييت الاجزاء العاملة ، وبعد عملية التزييت يعود الوقود الي المرشح (**C**) *
*4 – لا يتجه كل الوقود الذى يدخل الي قمة مضخة الحقن يستخم في التزييت والتبريد ، بل يتجه جزء منه الي الرشاشات لتشغيل المحرك .*
*5 – وحيث ان الضغط اللازم لعمل الرشاشات ضغط مرتفع جدا عن المطلوب للتزييت والتبريد ، فإن مضخة الحقن كما أنها تحتوي علي مضخة النقل فإنها تحتوي علي عنصر ضغط يرفع ضغط الوقود ضغطا عاليا يمكنه من فتح الرشاشات .*
*6 – ومن أجل تزييت وتبريد الرشاشات فإن جزء صغيرا من الوقود الواصل اليها يقوم بذلك ثم يعود عن طريق خط الراجع الي الخزان مع الوقود الراجع من المرشح *
*7 – وهكذا فإن هذا النظام يستخدم دائرتي وقود:*
*أ- دائرة تعمل علي تزييت وتبريد الرشاشات ومضخة الحقن *
*ب – دائرة تعمل علي تزويد المحرك بالوقود اللازم لدورته الحرارية*
*8 – ويمر الوقود اولا عبر المرشح وقبل الوصول الي المضخة والرشاشات ، ويمنع المرشح الشوائب بحجم (**4** ميكرون ).*

*نظرية التشغيل : 
*







*1-**يدخل الوقود من خلال الوصلة (1) قادما من مضخة الرفع الميكانيكية بضغط قيمته حوالي 0.42 كجم/سم2**، و الياي (2) يعمل كمباعد **(** ( Retainer**ولا يقوم بأي عمل تنظيمي للضغط .*
*2-**يصل الوقود لفتحة الدخول من مضخة النقل ( 7,8**) عبر الفتحة (**A**) ويدور عبر ريش المضخة الي الفتحة (**B **) ثم الي اسطوانة التحكم (التنظيم ).*

*3-**ونتيجة ضخ المزيد من الوقود الي اسطوانة التنظيم عن طريق مضخة النقل (**Transfer pump**) ، يندفع تدريجيا المكبس (**5**) في اتجاه الياي (**4**) ليكشف فتحة التنفيس ( **Relief port** ) (**A**) من ناحية الدخول للريش .*


*4-**يحتاج تحريك مكبس التنظيم الي ضغط يصل الي ( 2.1-2.45 ** kg/cm² ** ) ليكشف فتحة التنفيس ويظل مكبس التنظيم يتذبذب ليغطي ويكشف الفتحة لينظم ضغط مضخة النقل .*​ 
*5-**وتتصل مضخة النقل **( **Transfer pump** من خلال الفتحة (**B **) بالمسار (16 ) الذى يؤدى الي وحدة التقديم الهيدروليكية ، وفي نفس الوقت يؤدى الي الشق المحيطي (**D **) الذي يصنع علي محيط العضو الدوار .*​ 

*6-**يدور العضو الدوار ( 10** ) بسرعة تصل الي نصف سرعة المحرك حيث يدور عن طريق عمود الكامات ، ويحتوي علي آلية تنتج الضغط العالي اللازم لتشغيل الحاقنات ، وأيضا آلية توزيع الوقود بكفاءة تشابه مطرقة موزع الشرارة في الموزع الكهربي .*​ 
*7-**يتدفق الوقود حول الشق المحيطى (**10**) مارا خلال صمام المعايرة (**14**) الذى ينظم كمية الوقود التى تدخل الي العضو الدوار .*​ 

*8-**يدخل الوقود الي العضو الدوار خلال أى فتحة من الفتحات الاربع ، فعند تلاقي أى فتحة من الفتحات الاربع مع الفتحة (**E**) فإن هذا يسمح بشحن العضو الدوار واسطوانة الضخ الرئيسية (**F**) بالوقود .*

*9-**عند دوران العضو الدوار فإن الفتحة ( **E **) والاربع فتحات الخاصة بالدخول بالعضو الدوار تغلق بإحكام للخلوص الصغير جدا بين العضو الدوار وجسم المضخة .*​ 
*




*

*1-**وباستمرار دوران العضو الدوار ، فإن الدحاريج ** (**13**) تبدأ في الحركة الي الداخل تحت ضغط بروز الكامتين المتقابلتين (**15**) وتنتقل هذه الحركة الي الاحذية العاملة (**12**) التى تدفع بدورها المكابس (**11**) .*​ 
*2-**وباستمرار الدوران واقتراب الدحاريج من الجزء المسطح من الكامة ، فإن الفتحة الخارجية عند قمة العضو الدوار (**G** ) تتلاقي مع أحد فتحات الرشاشات ( **X,W,V,U**) .*​ 

*3-**وهنا ينتقل الضغط العالي الناتج من ضغط المكبسين المتقابلين ( **11**) * *ليُفرغ الوقود خلال الفتحة المتوسطة (**G**) في العضو الدوار ، وخلال المخرج ( **X** ) الي الرشاش رقم (**1** ) .* 
*[FONT=&quot]4 - [/FONT]**وبمجرد تحرك فتحة الخروج مبتعدة عن محاذاة الفتحة ( X **) تتكرر عملية الشحن كلها مرة أخري ليتم التفريغ عند فتحة الرشاش التالي بحسب ترتيب الحقن (**1,3,4,2**) ، ( **X,W,V,U** )*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح جميل ومبسط اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا العقاب ، وزادك علما ، وخلقا .


----------



## commander 15 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم لم تدع لنا مجال للمناقشة
( مصيدة الماء ) water separator
ولكن لزيادة الفائدة
في حالة تسرب الهواء داخل انابيب الضغط المنخفض ( من خزان الوقود الى مضخة الحقن) او داخل انابيب الضغط العالي من مضخة الحقن الى الرشاشات (البخاخات ) 
لماذا نحتاج الى تفرغ الهواء 
ولماذا لا يمكن للمضخة دفع الهواء الى داخل الاسطوانة من خلال الرشاشات حتى يحل الوقود مكانه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا بك دائما أخي الكريم commander 15 
كما لا يخفي عليك أن الهواء يدخل للنظام من الوصلات التى يكون فيها الضغط أقل من ضغط الهواء الجوي ، وذلك في الوصلة من الخزان الي مضخة الرفع ، أما بعد ذلك حيث الضغط أعلي من الضغط الجوي ، فلو وجد منفذ لخرج الوقود الي الخارج ولا يدخل الهواء .
أما عن سبب عدم قدرة المضخة علي دفع الهواء ، فمما لا يخفي عليك أن الهواء مائع قابل للانضغاط ، وبالتالي فيستهلك جزء كبير من ضغط المضخة في عملية ضغط الهواء بدلا من ضغط الوقود ، هذا فضلا عن الفقاعات الهوائية المتكونة وأثرها في اعاقة السريان .


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الجميل والشرح الواضح.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## commander 15 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> أهلا بك دائما أخي الكريم commander 15
> كما لا يخفي عليك أن الهواء يدخل للنظام من الوصلات التى يكون فيها الضغط أقل من ضغط الهواء الجوي ، وذلك في الوصلة من الخزان الي مضخة الرفع ، أما بعد ذلك حيث الضغط أعلي من الضغط الجوي ، فلو وجد منفذ لخرج الوقود الي الخارج ولا يدخل الهواء .
> أما عن سبب عدم قدرة المضخة علي دفع الهواء ، فمما لا يخفي عليك أن الهواء مائع قابل للانضغاط ، وبالتالي فيستهلك جزء كبير من ضغط المضخة في عملية ضغط الهواء بدلا من ضغط الوقود ، هذا فضلا عن الفقاعات الهوائية المتكونة وأثرها في اعاقة السريان .


 كما لا يخفى عليك يا أستاذنا فإنه عند نفاذ الوقود من الخزان فإنه سوف يتسرب الهواء داخل النظام مما يستدعي اعادة تعبئة الخزان بالوقود واستخدام مضخة الرفع يدويا لتفريغ الهواء من النظام بعد فتح مسامير تفريغ الهواء في المرشح والمضخة( لتفريغ الهواء من مواسير الضغط المنخفض) ثم قد تحتاج لفك مواسير الرشاشات وإدارة المحرك لخروج الهواء من مواسير الضغط العالي 
لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

د .أحمد زكي 
بارك الله فيك ، وشكرا علي مرورك الكريم وتقييمك الطيب للموضوع ، والف شكر علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .

الاخ العزيز commander 15
هذا كلام صحيح طبعا ، وهناك حالات تسرب الهواء نتيجة وصلات غير محكمة في الوصلة منخفضة الضغط وهي ما قبل مضخة الرفع ، وأقصد احتمالات التسرب تكون من هذه الوصلة والتى يكون الضغط فيها اقل من ضغط الهواء الجوى نتيجة سحب مضخة الرفع ، أو تكون نتيجة حدوث ثقوب دقيقة في هذه الوصلة ، ويتم استخراج هذا الهواء كما شرحت في تعليقك القيم ، فشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*استنزاف (اخراج) الهواء من المضخة الدوارة*

حيث أن الاخ الكريم المهندس commander 15
قد تطرق الي مسألة استنزاف الهواء من دورة وقود الديزل ، فنقدم طريقة اخراج الهواء من المضخة الدوارة موضوع شرحنا .
*نظام استنزاف الهواء* *Bleeding the system *






 
* – عند تركيب مضخة جديدة ، أو عند تفريغ الوقود من المضخة لاي سبب ، فإنه من الضروري اجراء عملية استنزاف أو اخراج للهواء من الدورة كما يلي .*

*1 – عندما يصل الوقود عن طريق مضخة الرفع الميكانيكية بعد تشغيلها يدويا ، فإنه يدخل عبر المنفذ (1) ويمر خلال الفتحة (**A**) الي غرفة الياي (**4**) *

*2 – ويدخل الوقود أيضا الي مضخة النقل التى تكون غير دائرة ، وباستمرار دفع الوقود فإن ضغط الوقود سيحرك صمام التنظيم (**5**) الي نهاية اسطوانة الصمام حيث يستقر علي الياي (**6**).*

*3 – وبحركة الصمام الي نهاية مشواره فإنه يسمح للوقود بالمرور خلال الفتحة* *( **B** ) الي الشقي المحيطي (**D**) وخارجا من المسمار (**H**) ، وهو مسمار الاستنزاف العلوي *
*- كذلك يتسرب الوقود من الشق الرأسي (**J**) والذي يسمح بملأ حيز المنظم (**Governor**) ، وخروج الهواء من مسمار الاستنزاف السفلي ( **K** ) .*

*4 – وأثناء عمل المحرك فيستمر دخول الوقود الي جسم المنظم خلال الفتحة الرأسية (**J**) في جسم الدوار أثناء دوران المحرك لعمل تبريد وتزييت للاجزاء العاملة قبل عودة الوقود الي المرشح خلال وصلة في قاع المضخة .*


----------



## nassreddine02 (22 يناير 2010)

أريد شرحا مفصلا عن دائرة التبريد في محرك deutz


----------

